# Cliff is doing to drool -- new Nikons!



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

moods said:


> Yea that is what I ended up deciding, amazon has a pre-order page up, might just get it from B&H once they put it up there.
> 
> Where do you guys buy your camera equipment?


I've purchased a fair amount through B&H just because they're very good guys and while the prices generally are not stellar, I've no worries that they are going to screw me like so many NYC establishments.

I've also purchased from Cameta Cameras (on their eBay store) and had very good results as well. I got my D200 and 18-200 lens from them and was not in the slightest bit disappointed except when they failed to mention the back order on the extra battery that came in their package deal.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Thom Hogan posted several interesting articles on his site relating to Nikon's announcement in the last day or so.


----------

